

Does Xiaomi's new budget smartphone mean the end for China's cheap counterfeits? - tellarin
http://www.scmp.com/news/china-insider/article/1334659/does-xiaomis-new-budget-smartphone-mean-end-chinas-cheap

======
cpeterso
This article is missing some crucial data. It concludes that Xiamoi's new
Android phone will squeeze out cheap Chinese _shanzai_ phones because Xiamoi's
phone costs half of an iPhone 5S. But the article doesn't say how much a
_shanzai_ phone or Apple's cheaper iPhone 5C cost in China.

